# Versatile 500 clutch removal



## dman (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi i am having some difficulty removing the clutch from the front of the transmission on a 78' versatile 500 i have the housing removed and i cant get the sleeve off infront of clutch pack. There is a ball in the middle of the main shaft that the clutch is on i dont know if this is whats keeping the sleeve on but i cant seem to figure out how to move it so i can remove sleeve. does anybody know how i can remove this?


----------



## dman (Aug 23, 2010)

im assuming the ball in the main shaft is just a check valve


----------

